# Awsome roasted potatoes recipe



## jwright82 (Apr 9, 2010)

I kind of created this really good roasted potatoes recipe that I wanted to share.

Take your potatoes and cube them. Than sprinkle herbs and salt and pepper and whatever you like. Put in a pan or whatever and drizzle over them with olive oil. Bake at 475 for until they are crispy on outside but nice and soft and mushy on inside. 

Next take red wine about 2 parts to 1 part balsimic viniger and drip some liquid smoke all into a sauce pan. Reduce down to a glaze and drizzle over potatoes. The combination of flavors is, in my opinion at least, incredible. I hope everyone enjoys and I apologize to those who don't.


----------



## heartoflesh (Apr 9, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> I kind of created this really good roasted potatoes recipe that I wanted to share.
> 
> Take your potatoes and cube them. Than sprinkle herbs and salt and pepper and whatever you like. Put in a pan or whatever and drizzle over them with olive oil. Bake at 475 for until they are crispy on outside but nice and soft and mushy on inside.
> 
> Next take red wine about 2 parts to 1 part balsimic viniger and drip some liquid smoke all into a sauce pan. Reduce down to a glaze and drizzle over potatoes. The combination of flavors is, in my opinion at least, incredible. I hope everyone enjoys and I apologize to those who don't.


 
For the culinarily impaired like myself, can you explain in more detail "reduce down to a glaze"? Will the liquid thicken up, like a sauce?


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes it will. The trick I use is this. You put your sauce on low to low medium heat and you watch for 2 things:
1. The amount of liquid in the pan gets reduced due to the evaporation of water, hence the phrase "reduce down".
2. If you drag the mixing spoon or whatever you are using to stir it (which is important and I left out, always stir it) down the middle of the liquid it takes more time to fill back in. When you drag the spoon through the liquid it creates this empty space directly behind it and it gets filled back in by the liquid. When the sauce is full of water it takes no time at all to fill back in but the more water that evaporates the liquid fills back in slower and slower. 

You will have to experiment on it to determine the right thickness you like. Also lots of chefs on the food network, yes I love the the food network, after roasting like a briskit or some large piece of meat in the oven will take the juice that is left in the pan and add that to the red wine and/or viniger to reduce down into a glaze for the meat. I hope that explains that better, if not than let me know.

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

Another thing I forgot to mention with the glaze. With any glaze a little goes a long way. S just drizzle it lightly at first and then work your desired level out that way. If I were going to serve it to guests I would lightly drizzle the potatoes and then have more on the side in case anyone wanted it.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 9, 2010)

This looks yummy, but I'm not sure what liquid smoke is - don't think I've seen it in the grocery. Do you know where to find it and if there is a substitute?


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 9, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> This looks yummy, but I'm not sure what liquid smoke is - don't think I've seen it in the grocery. Do you know where to find it and if there is a substitute?


 Liquid smoke is just smoke flavoring that you add to your dishs and it is in a liquid form. It is probally in the sauces or marinade section. You could just as well not use it though, I think the recipe would work fine without it. If you, or anyone else, tries to make it than please let me know what you think. It is always nice to come up with things that other people like to eat.


----------

